# How big?



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

How big of a fish tank would I need for a giant carp?


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

If you're talking about the Siamese giant carp it would be 1000 gallons plus.


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

alhays31808 said:


> How big of a fish tank would I need for a giant carp?



A giant tank. *r2


----------



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

Wiki says 9.8ft and 660lbs. Barely enough room to turn around in a 1000 gallon lol.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Best advise on tank-Don't!


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

In the Zoological Garden are those fish in 6-8 cubic meters. Glass thickness 35 to 40 mm.


----------



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

okay... how about an above ground swiimimg pool


----------

